# Purring one minute, biting and "growling" the next



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, so I know that I am new to the group and that there are lots of posts on biting but mine seemed slightly different. 
I know that cats will give love bites and I understand when she is giving those. My 5 month old kitty will go from purring and resting next to me to suddenly biting me and giving me the warning "growl". I just adopted her from a shelter a few days ago where she has lived since she was 4 weeks old. So I know that she doesn't really understand human love. I'm just not sure how to handle the situation. 
sorry about using the word growl but I didn't know a better term to use for the warning, mad sound they make. :lol: 
any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Usually cats give signals before they start trying to take a chunk out of you. It took me a long time to figure out my cat's signals that he wanted no more petting. His signs are (in order):

1.) Stops purring
2.) Starts thumping his tail
3.) Rolls onto one side
4.) Starts giving me warning nips
5.) Will draw blood.

I don't know if your cat's signals will be the same, but start looking for these things while you're petting her. When you begin to recognize her signals, stop petting before she tries to bite. Let her get up and move on her own.


----------



## juliahadley (Oct 2, 2003)

hi there
growling is the right word for what cats do when warning you of imminent attack

yes look out for the warning signs

this is quite common in cats, it may get better as your kitten becomes more socialised (as she has been in the rescue centre for most of her life)
but some cats will always do this

one of my cats does it a little bit, the thumping tail is usually a give away when they are going to snarl
unfortunately my cat thumps her tail all the time so I can't use that as signal
but other signs are general restlessness, looking around at you (evil glare) and flattening of the ears

hope this helps
and hope your kitty grows out of it or at least doesn't do is as often
our cat was rescued as well and I don't think she was treated very well in the past
she is getting better
funnily enough she is fine with my partner (except a couple of rare occasions) but she snarls and nips at me more often, she has drawn blood on a couple of occasions

good luck
and well done for adopting a cat, I hope she brings you much joy and love


----------



## juliahadley (Oct 2, 2003)

aah
I've just seen Mistletoe's picture on Meet my Kitty
she is adorable

what lovely colouring
cool name too

she looks far too sweet to bite people though 
my biting cat looks really evil sometimes, I think she is devil cat


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

She really is lovely most of the time. She even jumps right into my arms for a hug sometimes. It's just randomly she gets totally crazed and growls and bites. It's not very often luckily!


----------

